# No more boondocking in Reno



## Paul235 (Sep 19, 2008)

How about the city of Reno now officially bans "camping" in casino parking lots. I've been going to Reno for years but have never "camped" anywhere inside the city limits. We have, however, "parked" our MH in many places including casinos. We have in fact "parked" at Boomtown, the casino that was owned by the present mayor of Reno. Funny that now he's not a casino owner, he's pushing a city ordinance that been on the books for 12 years. We will now bypass Reno. Have boondocked ("parked") while traveling in lots of places. Never "camped" in any of them. Never put out lawn chairs, started a BBQ or lit a campfire, toasted marshmallows, erected a volleyball net or anything else associated with the term "camping". I have parked my "vehicle" alongside of hundreds of other "vehicles" in lots of parking areas. I've never been told to move on or had any complaints offered from anyone.  I don't leave crap or trash ever, in fact we usually pick up others trash because I don't like to see it either. If you want to see a mess, just pull into a Reno parking lot after a sporting evnt or a concert. How about all those fast food outlets with burger wrappers and drink cups all over! Never heard any Pols voicing any objections to those "parkers".


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 20, 2008)

Re: No more boondocking in Reno

Hey Paul235, have you ever parked/boondocked in Fernley, NV?  We are going there tomorrow and I need to run the generator overnight to exercise it.  Haven't run it for about 3 months.  Are there any Casinos there?  We are leaving the Reno RV park we are staying at in the morning.


----------



## Paul235 (Sep 21, 2008)

Re: No more boondocking in Reno



Hope this reaches you in time DL. Fernley has several places to stay. Walmart south of Rt 80. Nice park in center of town but no overnights. We actually stayed at Desert Rose Rv Park last time through as we needed to recharge and clean up. East of Rt80 exit 5-8 miles? Highly recommended.  They have one of the cleanest facilities around, with great shower and laundry center. It won't help with generator but thought I would mention.  Great place for breakfast at older casino, left side of main drag at west end of town. Forgot the name but hard to miss. Can park you're rig in large lot next to casino.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 21, 2008)

Re: No more boondocking in Reno

Thanks Paul, we stopped at Pioneer Casino and ran the generator for 2 hrs and then went to the Desert Rose RV Park.  Nice park.   It's a PA 50% off park for first 3 days, so that's an extra benefit.   I'll write a good review on the park in www.RVparkreviews.com when we leave.


----------



## cwishert (Sep 22, 2008)

Re: No more boondocking in Reno

DL you forgot to stop in Texas and pick me up on the way! :clown:   Sounds like your having a great time.  The photos are awesome.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 22, 2008)

Re: No more boondocking in Reno

Gee Carol, sorry I missed picking you up in Texas.  Seriously, we are having a great time.    The cell phone takes pretty good pictures if I do say so myself.  It amazes me considering it is only a 1.3 megapixel lens.


----------



## *scooter* (Sep 24, 2008)

Re: No more boondocking in Reno

Stayed in Reno a couple weeks ago at the Grand Sierra.  Kinda pricey for a couple nights but the Casino has alot of attractions.  Their machines didn't pay so we didn't stay too long playing them.  We went to the air races.  Boy, that was great.


----------



## Paul235 (Sep 24, 2008)

Re: No more boondocking in Reno



Scooter

Did you come down RT80? If you did, is there much left of your suspension? Is there anywhere to park a rig around the races while they're racing? I've yet to make to the races but one of these days.........................


----------



## *scooter* (Oct 1, 2008)

Re: No more boondocking in Reno

Sorry for the delayed response.. :blush: 
We took highway 88/89 to 395 and north to reno.  I've been on 80 and its no fun.
If you get there early enough you might find someplace near the ariport, but we just towed the jeep and drove in.  My first time to the races and it was a blast.  Hope to go again & again.


----------

